# Nieuw forum, opbouwende kritiek gewenst

## boudewijn

Hoi,

Aangezien ik de laatste tijd uit mijn (nogal al grote) vrienden-\kennissen kring veel vragen krijg over Gentoo (wat is er zo apart aan ?? wat is stage1 ??? hoe installeer ik iets???) , en deze mensen vaak geen engelstalig forum willen (vraag me niet waarom, want dit forum is imo goed genoeg   :Cool:  ), heb ik besloten zelf maar even wat in elkaar te zetten (om van die vragen af te zijn).

Zouden jullie mischien wat opbouwende kritiek etc kunnen geven zodat het zaakje een beetje op poten komt (ik ben al ong een jaar mod\admin op diverse linux fora, dus weet wel eaa erover, maar wat extra tips zijn nooit weg).

URL : www.gentoo-forum.nl (hij kan een tik traag zijn,  ik host atm nog zelf)

----------

## Joury

wrom zou je nog een forum opstarten, je heb toch al één met Gentoo gerelateerde problemen?  :Smile: 

----------

## toMeloos

Ik zou zeggen: hou de opzet van dit forum aan exclusief de "International Gentoo Users" sectie. Als je dat doet zie je dat je nog wat onderwerpen mist...

Tevens zou een eenvoudiger thema misschien op zijn plaats zijn.

Verder moet ik zeggen: hulde voor het initiatief! Laat ons hier even weten wanneer het in gebruik wordt genomen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## garo

Lijkt me een niet zo'n goed idee, dan moet iedereen op 2 forums gaan zoeken. Het lijkt me beter om de informatie geconcentreerd te houden.

Als die vrienden van u dit forum niet vinden kan je dan niet gewoon www.gentoo-forum.nl naar hier laten wijzen ?

----------

## lodder_

 *garo wrote:*   

> Lijkt me een niet zo'n goed idee, dan moet iedereen op 2 forums gaan zoeken. Het lijkt me beter om de informatie geconcentreerd te houden.
> 
> Als die vrienden van u dit forum niet vinden kan je dan niet gewoon www.gentoo-forum.nl naar hier laten wijzen ?

 

ik kan me volledig vind in de opinie van garo

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik gebruik zowiezo altijd dit forum.. Ik wist niet eens dat dat andere bestond   :Sad: 

Het enige wat die mense moete doen is naar benede scrollen en op "Dutch" klikken   :Confused:   Dat is toch niet zoveel gevraagd.. je moet 1 woordje engels kennen en that's it   :Cool: 

----------

## toMeloos

 *garo wrote:*   

> Lijkt me een niet zo'n goed idee, dan moet iedereen op 2 forums gaan zoeken. Het lijkt me beter om de informatie geconcentreerd te houden.
> 
> Als die vrienden van u dit forum niet vinden kan je dan niet gewoon www.gentoo-forum.nl naar hier laten wijzen ?

 

Wellicht dat we hier collectief een beetje off-topic gaan maar dat lijkt me in dit geval best nuttig.

Ik denk dat er een keuze gemaakt zal moeten worden. Er kan gekozen worden uit 2 opties:

a) forums.gentoo.org aanhouden met een "Dutch" forum daarin en een nl.gentoo-wiki.com met alleen een overzicht van nederlandse instellingen die je moet toepassen op engelstalige HOWTO's

b) Een actieve nederlandstalige gemeenschap opzetten rond www.gentoo-forum.nl, nl.gentoo-wiki.com, #gentoo-nl en wellicht ook een echte Nederlandstalige Gentoo website. Hierbij dus afstappen van het idee om het Nederlands ondersteunend/ondergeschikt te maken aan het engels.

De 2e optie is alleen mogelijk indien er voldoende nederlandstaligen zijn om zo'n gemeenschap draaiende te krijgen. O.a. aan het IRC bezoek op #gentoo-nl is te zien dat het aantal Nederlandstaligen toe neemt. Dit zou kunnen betekenen dat een actievere Nederlandstalige Gentoo gemeenschap goede kansen heeft. Wellicht is zelfs te zeggen dat, vergeleken met andere landen/talen, de Nederlandstaligen behoorlijk achter blijven. Dan kunnen we weer met de retoriek beginnen dat we allemaal zo goed engels kunnen en zo maar ik steun toch liever de gedachte dat een formele Nederlandstalige gemeenschap de gebruikers, potentiele/orienterene/beginnende gentoo/linux mensen en het aanzien en de volwassenheid van het Gentoo porject zelf ten goede zal komen.

Om wat voorbeelden te geven van wat de mogelijkheden zijn/hoe ver we wellicht achter lopen:

Japans: http://www.gentoo.gr.jp/

Spaans: http://www.gentoo-es.org/

Pools: http://www.gentoo.pl/

Brazilie: http://www.gentoobr.org/

Frans: http://www.gentoofr.org/

Italie: http://www.gentoo-italia.net/ http://www.gentoo.it/ http://www.gentooitalia.org/

Noorwegen: http://www.gentoo.no/

Zweden: http://www.gentoo.se/

Roemenie: http://www.gentoo.ro

Taiwan: http://www.gentoo.org.tw/

Duits: http://www.gentoo.de/

--edit:--

voor de duidelijkheid: onder Nederlandstaligen beschouw ik de gebieden binnen de Nederlandse Taal Unie. Dit zijn dus tegenwoordig het volledige Koninkrijk der Nederlanden, Vlaanderen en Suriname. Wellicht dat zelfs een verdwaalde Zuid-Afrikaan zijn weg in het Nederlands zal kunnen vinden...

----------

## boudewijn

wow wat een respons   :Shocked: 

Ok even gestructureerd reageren:

Tja ik weet ook niet of het wel zo'n super plan is. Maar ik vind het leuk dingen op te zetten en ik ben een beetje heel erg gek van gentoo (heb de meeste distro's echt een aardige tijd gehad).  Verder heb ik behoefte aan een eigen forum.

Ik wil best er aardig wat tijd insteken (en als het begint  te lopen ook wel laten co-locaten bij nedlinux ofzo) om hier een nederlandse gentoo webstek van te maken. Ik heb even gekeken (no offense  als ik iemand vergeten ben) maar ik kan nergens een fatsoenlijk forum vinden over Gentoo.

Het domein kan geheel ingezet worden voor het goede doel (gentoo, Linux, GNU dus) . Een portal ervan maken of een nederlandse website is hardstikke tof idee (Ik ga het echter niet in mijn eentje implementeren)

Nu is mijn forum ook nog niet veel, maar vanaf vandaag is het 'draaiend' . Ik heb echter nog wel een fikse todo list , zoals artwork, een website (maar eerst forum draaiend krijgen), nederlandse texten in phpbb+ , foto album (is niet echt nuttig dus komt later wel) .

Als mensen me willen helpen met of documentatie schrijven, of vrije documentatie leveren (dus geen gedoe met auteursrechten, een GNU FDL achtige licentie (http://www.gnu.org/licenses/licenses.html#FDL) is natuurlijk gewoon perfect) , dan hoor ik het graag.... (stuur me even een PB hier of via mijn forum).

----------

## boudewijn

verder nog btw wat punten waar ik echt naar moet kijken (naast mijn todo-lijst) ?

want daar was deze thread eigenlijk voor bedoeld (vind de huidige invulling ook wel tof  :Wink:   )

----------

## boudewijn

 *Dikkiedik wrote:*   

> Ik gebruik zowiezo altijd dit forum.. Ik wist niet eens dat dat andere bestond  
> 
> Het enige wat die mense moete doen is naar benede scrollen en op "Dutch" klikken    Dat is toch niet zoveel gevraagd.. je moet 1 woordje engels kennen en that's it  

 

hmm een reactie vergeten....

het is  ook pas sinds zondagavond (en het is nog work in progress dus) online en maandagochtend te bereiken (ivm dns record updates).

Je zult het niet geloven maar veel mensen die net beginnen met dit soort dingen die verwachten dat alle info op de eerste 20cm van het scherm staat. Die gaan echt niet naar beneden scrollen hoor (ze zijn niet lui, maar gewoon niets gewend).

Verder is er nog wel een voordeel te noemen:

We hebben die categorieen op gentoo-forum, dat zoekt toch wat makkelijker dan de alles-bij-elkaar-gemieterd-strategie zoals hier in "Dutch" .Ook met links etc is dat allemaal wat makkelijker denk ik.

----------

## garo

Nog wat nadelen van een nieuw:

-Het forum hier wordt gehost door gentoo, dit loopt niet zo snel mis.Ik ben juist naar www.gentoo-forum.nl gaan kijken en ik kreeg dit:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2) in /var/www/html/gentoo-forum.nl/db/mysql4.php on line 48
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/html/gentoo-forum.nl/db/mysql4.php on line 330
> 
> Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/html/gentoo-forum.nl/db/mysql4.php on line 331
> ...

 

Zo'n klein forum zal zo'n problemen wel meer hebben, een forum waar bv na een jaar alle topics per ongeluk gewist komt wel meer voor...

-Rond forums.gentoo.org zit al een hele gemeenschap die bij het nieuwe forum helemaal opnieuw moet worden gebouwd.

-Dit forum past perfect binnen de andere forums en de gentoo website, dit wordt veel sneller gevonden.

-Dit forum bevat al bijna 7000 berichten die dan allemaal gesorteerd zouden moeten worden en onder de juiste categorie in een nieuw forum worden geplaatst, onbegonnen werk

-Met de huidige populariteit zal gentoo-forum.nl een slashdoteffect krijgen wat tot irritatie van de gebruikers leidt.

-Ook niet nederlandstaligen die op de forums zitten kunnen hier antwoorden vinden, dat zal bij een nieuw forum nauwelijks nog gaan.

Conclusie: Als je dan toch echt een forum wilt maken al lijkt, is het dan niet beter als je dan toch een forum wilt maken een forum te maken voor alleen mensen die anders toch jou komen lastig vallen te helpen.

----------

## Dikkiedik

Hmm mja, catagoriën zijn wel handig. Ik kom zeker wel eens regelmatig op het forum kijken en zal ook wel meedoen. Er is nog niet echt een nederlandse gentoo community maar ik dacht dat et doel alleen een forum was.. maargoed.

Wat ik altijd irritant vind op forums is dat er geen duidelijk overzicht is wat er in een sub-forum te vinden is als deze bomvol staat.. dat zal in et begin nog niet zo'n probleem zijn maar namate het forum groeit misschien wel. Misschien is het een idee om dus in het begin al een kleine index aan te houden met daarin de titels die het sub-forum bezetten en een kleine omschrijving daarvan. Daarmee bedoel ik de "(opgelost)" berichtjes. Zo heeft iemand snel een overzicht van oplossingen en kan hij/zij meteen zien of er iets bijstaat wat het probleem kan oplossen, of niet. Anders verspil je tijd met een heel forum door te ploegen en heb je nog niets. Die zoekoptie waarmee je op trefwoorden kunt zoeken hebben mij nog niet echt vaak geholpen. (of misschien zoek ik niet goed  :Razz:  dat zal wel et geval zijn hahah)

----------

## boudewijn

garo:

Je hebt gelijk, hij doet het nu wel. Ik was even de MySQL database aan het updaten (was een oude versie). Dit soort dingen wordt zo voorkomen doordat ik mijn 2e server ook in ga zetten als het een beetje loopt (het is maar een dual pentium 2, maar voolopig wel goed zat).

Ik zal voortaan even een nette error tonen!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -Met de huidige populariteit zal gentoo-forum.nl een slashdoteffect krijgen wat tot irritatie van de gebruikers leidt. 

 

Kun je je nader verklaren?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -Ook niet nederlandstaligen die op de forums zitten kunnen hier antwoorden vinden, dat zal bij een nieuw forum nauwelijks nog gaan. 
> 
> 

 

Hmm het lijkt me heel eerlijk gezegd ook nogal lastig zeg als ik alleen engels spreek. Ik heb het even geprobeerd maar van 

dikkiedik:

Dat van die opgelost berichtejs is wel een heel goed plan, hoe kan ik dat het beste implementeren? Of is het slimmer om het er gewoon achter te zetten?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=285033

en dergelijke posts (die zijn er wel meer) kan ik echt geen chocola maken. Ik denk dus ook niet dat een persoon die geen NL spreekt hier veel mee kan. (Hooguit foutmeldingen zoeken, maar dan houdt bet ook op denk ik).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Conclusie: Als je dan toch echt een forum wilt maken al lijkt, is het dan niet beter als je dan toch een forum wilt maken een forum te maken voor alleen mensen die anders toch jou komen lastig vallen te helpen.

 

als ik het toch maak voor die mensen , waarom dat niet de rest van NL mee laten profiteren?

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik kreeg trouwens dezelfde foutmelding als garo..

paar oplossinkjes op de problemen die garo aansnijd:

- voer regelmatig een backup uit van het forum;

- Een gemeenschap bouw je niet maar groeit vanzelf  :Razz:  het enige wat je dus moet doen is doorgaan en niet opgeven.

- Zet een link op dit forum naar gentoo-forum.nl zodat de mensen die dit forum snel vinden ook het nederlandse forum buiten de gentoo.org forums vinden.

- waarom zou je in godsnaam alle berichten hier op het andere forum wille sorteren?   :Shocked: 

- Ik kies zelf wel of ik op dit forum post of op gentoo-forum.nl bij mij zal et dus niet tot irritatie leiden.. of ik mis je punt, in dat geval, rephrase  :Razz: 

- Ik weet niet precies wat het punt is van boudewijn.. maar een gentoo-forum.nl is volgens mij niet bedoeld voor niet-nederlandstaligen. Als je vlamingen bedoeld, dat scheelt zo weinig met praktisch ABN dat het niet opvalt.

- De mensen die hem 'lastigvallen' had hij net zo goed naar dit forum kunne gooien  :Razz:  kraak et niet zo af joh. Tis allemaal geen opbouwende kritiek.

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik denk dat je een simpele indeling aan moet houden in een berichtje wat altijd bovenaan een sub-forum is te vinden:

bijv dit in een tabelletje:

```

Forum Index:

Probleem 1         (open ruimte)  | oplossing

                                  | **

Probleem 2         (open ruimte)  | oplossing

                                  | **

                                  | **

 

```

En daarnaast aanraden om opgeloste problemen ook daadwerkelijk met (opgelost) aan te duiden. Dit zou je ook zelf kunne aanpassen natuurlijk.. maar met veel berichten wordt dat natuurlijk wel lastig.. moet je alles gaan lezen   :Confused: Last edited by Dikkiedik on Tue Jan 25, 2005 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boudewijn

 *Dikkiedik wrote:*   

> Ik kreeg trouwens dezelfde foutmelding als garo..
> 
> paar oplossinkjes op de problemen die garo aansnijd:
> 
> - voer regelmatig een backup uit van het forum;
> ...

 

Ik doe 3x per dag toch wel handmatig een backup, en ga vanmiddag een cron job schrijven die het even naar een NFS share (maybe ftp) op een andere pc. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Een gemeenschap bouw je niet maar groeit vanzelf  het enige wat je dus moet doen is doorgaan en niet opgeven.
> 
> 

 

Hmm dat probeer ik te bewerkstelligen , en ik ben na 2-3 dagen niet van plan op te geven hoor !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Zet een link op dit forum naar gentoo-forum.nl zodat de mensen die dit forum snel vinden ook het nederlandse forum buiten de gentoo.org forums vinden.
> 
> 

 

Er staat een link in mijn sig, verder weet ik niet hoe ik hier links kan plaatsen.  Ik heb gisteren ook al link de andere kant op gemaakt (dus naar forums.gentoo.org) .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - waarom zou je in godsnaam alle berichten hier op het andere forum wille sorteren?  
> 
> 

 

Ik denk dat hij ervoor wil zorgen dat je dan snel in de eerder voorbijgekomen problemen kunt zoeken. gewoon dus zorgen dat de search ook op de topics die hier staan werken. Ik heb geen flauw idee hoe ik dat moet implementeren.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Ik kies zelf wel of ik op dit forum post of op gentoo-forum.nl bij mij zal et dus niet tot irritatie leiden.. of ik mis je punt, in dat geval, rephrase 
> 
> 

 

Eigen keuzes moet iedereen maken, en ik ben neit uit op een forum-war ofzo hoor  :Surprised:  . Uiteindelijk doen we dit allemaal voor hetzelfde doel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Ik weet niet precies wat het punt is van boudewijn.. maar een gentoo-forum.nl is volgens mij niet bedoeld voor niet-nederlandstaligen. Als je vlamingen bedoeld, dat scheelt zo weinig met praktisch ABN dat het niet opvalt.
> 
> 

 

Het is echt op nederlands-sprekende mensen gericht (incl belgen etc) . Als je engels spreekt is forums.gentoo.org (dit forum dus) al meer dan genoeg, evt samen met lq.org.

----------

## boudewijn

 *Dikkiedik wrote:*   

> Ik denk dat je een simpele indeling aan moet houden in een berichtje wat altijd bovenaan een sub-forum is te vinden:
> 
> bijv dit in een tabelletje:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

gewoon een "[opgelost]" in de topic title opnemen dus?

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ja. Verder weet ik niet zo 123 iets waar je nog op zou kunnen letten, behalve die 2 dingetjes. De rest vind ik makkelijk zoals et is... Misschien is het ook leuk om aan de hand van problemen kleine "how-to's" te schrijven en die op een apart onderdeel van et forum te verzamelen. Ik weet niet of iemand daar zin in heeft hahah, zelf heb ik het wat te druk, en ben ik te lui als ik vrije tijd heb, om me daar mee bezig te houden, maar ik doe het soms wel voor mezelf in een kladschriftje.. Dus das ook n id. Als er nog wat te binnenschiet laat ik et weten.

----------

## boudewijn

 *Dikkiedik wrote:*   

> Ja. Verder weet ik niet zo 123 iets waar je nog op zou kunnen letten, behalve die 2 dingetjes. De rest vind ik makkelijk zoals et is... Misschien is het ook leuk om aan de hand van problemen kleine "how-to's" te schrijven. Ik weet niet of iemand daar zin in heeft hahah, zelf heb ik het wat te druk, en ben ik te lui als ik vrije tijd heb, om me daar mee bezig te houden, maar ik doe het soms wel voor mezelf in een kladschriftje.. Dus das ook n id. Als er nog wat te binnenschiet laat ik et weten.

 

Ik heb er een paar staan, maar daar gaat echt vervloekt veel tijd in zitten.

----------

## boudewijn

als er dus mensen hier zijn die howto's etc hebben gemaakt en ze onder de FDL willen vrijgeven, neem dan even contact op.

garo:

Ik heb nog even nagedacht over dat met de topics op 2 fora. In feite wil je dus de database met topics mergen?

Dat houdt in dat ze dan elke dag (2x per dag) ge-difft en gemerged moeten woreden . Lijkt me wel een lompe klus (de webserver is een opteron144 dus die kan het wel aan) , geeft dat downtime?

----------

## garo

De huidige gentoo forums zijn zeer populair, als al dat volk ook op jouw forum komt dan kan je internetverbinding dat nooit aan dat,dat is het slashdoteffect.

In het Dutch forum komt ook veel volk dat geen Nederlands kan oplossingen zoeken. Ik heb ook al dingen gevonden in bv het Spaans forum maar ik ken geen woord Spaans.

Als je forum blijft MOETEN beide forums alle berichten bevatten! De gebruiker moet niet overal gaan zoeken.

Ik blijf erbij: als volgens jou niemand dit forum vindt, laat gentoo-forums.nl naar hier wijzen. Je gebruikt een hamer om een eierschil te breken, geen goed idee.

----------

## boudewijn

daar heb je idd wel een punt.

Staat tegenover dat dat met die categorien wel makkelijker is dan hier (sorry maar dat is persoonlijke voorkeur).

En wat denk je van een portal enzo in het nederlands?

dat is hier namelijk nog niet afaik.

sowieso vind ik het leuk om eens een keer zoiets op te zetten...

over het slashdot effect; een colocation bij nedlinux of xs4all is niet zo'n probleem  :Wink: 

----------

## garo

 *boudewijn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En wat denk je van een portal enzo in het nederlands?
> 
> dat is hier namelijk nog niet afaik.

 

Een Nederlandstalige portal lijkt me een zeer goed voorstel, dit is er idd nog niet. Maar een forum, wiki of irc kanaal zou ik er niet bij doen omdat dit er als is.

Als je een forum wilt opzetten als hobbyproject dan lijkt me dat een goed idee, maar dan zou ik een onderwerp nemen waar nog geen forum van is en behalve als je het kunt laten hosten bij een GROOT hostingbedrijf het proberen klein te houden.

----------

## boudewijn

ok ik wil best ruimte maken voor een site erbij (IRC en wiki niet!!! ) maar ik voel er weinig voor om die in  mijn eentje te gaan bouwen. 

Het forumpje blijf ik voorlopig runnen, heb meer behoefte aan een klein goed forum dan een groot forum met een verklote sfeer.

Een wiki is idd echt nutteloos, die hebben we al. Een IRC channel idem.  Dus dat komt er iig niet (hooguit een IRC voor de website crew)

----------

## Q-collective

 *boudewijn wrote:*   

> Het forumpje blijf ik voorlopig runnen, heb meer behoefte aan een klein goed forum dan een groot forum met een verklote sfeer.

 

Op welk forum doel je?

Ik ben zelf van mening dat een nieuw forum redelijk nutteloos is, we hebben er hier al een en die loopt nauwelijks (10 posts per dag is nou niet echt veel).

En dan wil jij ook nog eens de boel gaan opsplitsen? (mensen gaan nou eenmaal niet twee forums bijhouden)

Slecht plan imho

----------

## boudewijn

niet eens specifiek forum hoor  :Wink: 

tsja wat is het makkelijke van Dutch?

mischien kan ik er idd wel beter een portal van maken zonder forum , ik moet daar eens goed over denken

----------

## boudewijn

ik heb net 2 domeinen gekocht die ik voor een portaal kan gaan gebruiken (namen noem ik pas na bevestiging) . Als er dus nu al mensen zijn die dat mee op willen zetten hoor ik het graag!

----------

## lodder_

ik denk persoonlijk dat je het best eerst met een portal begint en later kan men nog uitbreiden.

 Waarom iets maken dat al bestaat en nog uitgebreider is. --> slaat op forum

voor een portal zie ik wel zitten 

je kan me altijd mailen

----------

## Q-collective

Een portal is wellicht interessant ja.

Hierbij zou ik best aan mee willen werken.

----------

## boudewijn

ok vanaf waar organiseren we dat?

toch maar mijn forum nemen?

hier?

losse site (zie ik niet zitten) ?

ik wil voordat we beginnen wel even afstemmen etc  

ik ben geen webguru (C en assembly gaan lastig op een site  :Wink:   ), maar dat is wel te regelen.

----------

## lodder_

mss een nieuwe topic starten over wat en waar de mensen zouden kunnen helpen en wat ze willen op de portal als poll of zo.....

en uw forum als bezig denk dat het moeilijk zal zijn want ik hou het liever op 1 forum forums.gentoo.org

 no offence  :Wink: 

----------

## boudewijn

nee tuurlijk is dat niet erg... keuze is goed  :Wink: 

Ik probeer het gewoon een tijdje met dat forum en dan zie ik wel of het aanslaat. Ik leer er sowieso veel van.

Kan ik hier ook polletjes aanmaken?

----------

## Q-collective

 *boudewijn wrote:*   

> ok vanaf waar organiseren we dat?

 

Van die domeinen wat je gekocht zegt te hebben misschien?

 *Quote:*   

> toch maar mijn forum nemen?

 

Hier lijkt me prima

 *Quote:*   

> ik wil voordat we beginnen wel even afstemmen etc  

 

Logisch

 *Quote:*   

> ik ben geen webguru (C en assembly gaan lastig op een site   ), maar dat is wel te regelen.

 

Waar heb je het over? Sites werken met html, php, python, etc... snap de opmerking over C en Assembly niet echt, maar zal wel humor zijn.

 *Quote:*   

> Ik probeer het gewoon een tijdje met dat forum en dan zie ik wel of het aanslaat. Ik leer er sowieso veel van. 

 

Kun je doen, en je leert er idd wat van.

 *Quote:*   

> Kan ik hier ook polletjes aanmaken?

 

Erm? Kijk eens in de opties van je startpost.

No offence intended, maar ik zie jou nou niet bepaalt een community opstarten

----------

## boudewijn

 *Quote:*   

> No offence intended, maar ik zie jou nou niet bepaalt een community opstarten

 

ow. beargumenteer dat eens. Je kent me niet eens.

en je het was een grapje van dat asm en dat C. Ik ben zelf embedded software developer en daarmee wou ik aangeven dat websites niet mijn specialiteit is.

En doe alsjeblieft even wat relaxter zeg

----------

## Niek

No offence, maar dit gaat dus _niet_ zo werken. Je build geen community door mensen te forcen en proberen weg te trekken bij andere plekken (lees: FGO). We hebben hier maar een paar posts per dag, en nu wil jij er een heel eigen forum aan wijden met 11 subforums? FYI: dit gaat je dus niet lukken.

Als er nou duizenden potentiele gebruikers waren en dit forum te druk was, kon ik er nog wat voor zeggen. Maar dit is niet het geval, het lukt bijv. al niet de GWN te vertalen in het Nederlands, simpelweg omdat er te weinig interesse is.

Gentoo-ers zijn sowieso niet zo forum-achtig meestal. Op IRC (ik ben op @ #gentoo-nl) en in de ML's is het sowieso een stuk drukker. Heb je uberhaupt wel ooit onderzoek gedaan of hier dringend interesse is was? Ik heb je nog niet eerder op IRC of dit forum gezien.

My take: verspil je tijd niet hieraan en help liever mee aan iets waar wel belangstelling voor is. Een gentoo.nl site met korte uitleg wat gentoo is etc, bijvoorbeeld.

Dat waren mijn 2 centjes...

----------

## lodder_

wel goed geformuleerd moet ik zeggen en ik vind dat je gelijk heb maar als er nu zoals je zegt een gentoo.nl komt kunnen de mensen zich beter voorstellen wat gentoo is een dan ook meer          intresse kunnen krijgen in gentoo.

----------

## boudewijn

 *///lodder\\\ wrote:*   

> wel goed geformuleerd moet ik zeggen en ik vind dat je gelijk heb maar als er nu zoals je zegt een gentoo.nl komt kunnen de mensen zich beter voorstellen wat gentoo is een dan ook meer          intresse kunnen krijgen in gentoo.

 

Ja ik heb onderzoek gedaan.

Ik kwam tot de volgende conclusie: doordat gentoo ook echt helemaal niks aan PR doet ziet iedereen het als een heel erg lastige distro. Men denkt gewoon dat je bij install 10.000x gcc moet gaan runnen....

als je dus duidelijkheid schept zou het sowieso wat meer mensen aantrekken. Gentoo heeft gewoon een imago probleem (en niet alleen bij n00bs. Ik ken ook zat debian mensen die er aardig veel mee werken). Dat is het punt.

maar als het niet hoeft, ok dan niet.

----------

## lodder_

 *boudewijn wrote:*   

>  *///lodder\\\ wrote:*   wel goed geformuleerd moet ik zeggen en ik vind dat je gelijk heb maar als er nu zoals je zegt een gentoo.nl komt kunnen de mensen zich beter voorstellen wat gentoo is een dan ook meer          intresse kunnen krijgen in gentoo. 
> 
> Ja ik heb onderzoek gedaan.
> 
> Ik kwam tot de volgende conclusie: doordat gentoo ook echt helemaal niks aan PR doet ziet iedereen het als een heel erg lastige distro. Men denkt gewoon dat je bij install 10.000x gcc moet gaan runnen....
> ...

 

maar met een extra forum gaat het probleem dat jij nu aan snijt niet weg en dat is veronderstel ik het gentoo-forum.nl

----------

## boudewijn

hmm als je de zaak wat toegankelijker maakt raak je wel van je imago probleem af. Dat is dan het vliegwiel effect. Hoe beter je imago, hoe meer mensen het gaan gebruiken, en hoe beter het imago weer wordt. Want bijna geen enkele non-gentoo linux user weet nu echt wat gentoo is!

als je ze bewust kunt maken dat gentoo niet 3 weken gcc runnen is ben je imo al een hele stap verder.

----------

## Braempje

 *boudewijn wrote:*   

>  *///lodder\\\ wrote:*   wel goed geformuleerd moet ik zeggen en ik vind dat je gelijk heb maar als er nu zoals je zegt een gentoo.nl komt kunnen de mensen zich beter voorstellen wat gentoo is een dan ook meer          intresse kunnen krijgen in gentoo. 
> 
> Ja ik heb onderzoek gedaan.
> 
> Ik kwam tot de volgende conclusie: doordat gentoo ook echt helemaal niks aan PR doet ziet iedereen het als een heel erg lastige distro. Men denkt gewoon dat je bij install 10.000x gcc moet gaan runnen....
> ...

 

Ik heb de discussie hier al een tijdje gevolgd en vond het toch maar eens tijd om mijn mening ook te geven. Je hebt kennelijk zin om iets te doen voor Gentoo en je hebt de middelen. 

Neem contact op met de Gentoo PR (Swift), en ja dat kan zelfs in het Nederlands! Er zijn al veel besprekingen geweest binnen Gentoo voor portals in verschillende talen dus wie weet ga je nu dubbel werk doen of beter nog, kan je meehelpen met een oficiële portal. Gentoo doet dus wel aan PR, maar onderschat zoiets niet op internationaal vlak! Help gewoon mee in plaats van solo-acties op te starten...

Denk trouwens eens goed na over wat je op de site wil zetten dat nog niet op forums.gentoo.org, nl.gentoo-wiki.com en gentoo.org/doc/nl want volgens mij gaat het moeilijk worden. Ik zie sowieso meer nut in aanvulling van bestaande documentatie, maar dat is natuurlijk jullie keuze.

----------

## tovrstra

 *boudewijn wrote:*   

> hmm als je de zaak wat toegankelijker maakt raak je wel van je imago probleem af. Dat is dan het vliegwiel effect. Hoe beter je imago, hoe meer mensen het gaan gebruiken, en hoe beter het imago weer wordt. Want bijna geen enkele non-gentoo linux user weet nu echt wat gentoo is!
> 
> als je ze bewust kunt maken dat gentoo niet 3 weken gcc runnen is ben je imo al een hele stap verder.

 

Je goeie bedoelingen zijn allemaal bijzonder leuk, maar je doet dubbel werk. Een tweede Nederlandstalig gentoo forum is verloren moeite. De vermelde behoefte voor een nieuw forum lijkt me bovendien eerder een drogreden om te verbergen dat je het enkel doet omdat je het cool vindt en liefst zou willen dat anderen jou ook cool vinden. Net hetzelfde geldt voor de portal.

Met een gecoördineerde inspanning ga je pas echt je goeie bedoelingen waar maken terwijl parallel werk zoals het jouwe enkel verwarring schept. Hopelijk zie je de positieve noot in mijn commentaar.

----------

## boudewijn

dat zie ik zeer zeker in.

Kun jij me dan even vertellen welk nederlandstalig gentoo portal er is? Dat portal was btw niet eens mijn idee!

btw: ik doe dit niet om cool te zijn  :Wink:  ... kost me veel te veel tijd en een veel te kleine doelgroep. En al zou ik het daarom doen, mag dat soms niet? Ik denk dat er juist keuze moet zijn qua fora, net als qua distro's etc

mijn motivatie voor dat forum:

1: als het loopt help ik mensen (ALS !!!) 

2: ik leer er veel van

en ja als het niet loopt, dan is dat zo en kan ik over tijdje gewoon dat forum opdoeken.

----------

## M@rijn

Ga NIET solo, zoals al eerder gezegd probeer de club te joinen (nl.gentoo.org niks?). 

Ik begin een hekel te krijgen aan van die kleine LINUX website die met veel poeha worden geopend, en een jaar later weer (half) dood zijn, zo krijg je dus ook nooit alle info netjes ergens op 1 of 2 locaties. Ik ken genoeg van die sites (linuxaddict, linux-box, etc. etc.), het idee van het forum vind ik beter ...

----------

## lhurgoyf

 *M@rijn wrote:*   

> Ga NIET solo, zoals al eerder gezegd probeer de club te joinen (nl.gentoo.org niks?). 
> 
> Ik begin een hekel te krijgen aan van die kleine LINUX website die met veel poeha worden geopend, en een jaar later weer (half) dood zijn, zo krijg je dus ook nooit alle info netjes ergens op 1 of 2 locaties. Ik ken genoeg van die sites (linuxaddict, linux-box, etc. etc.), het idee van het forum vind ik beter ...

 

Ik ga met marijn hierin mee, toevallig zitten wij ook samen op hetzelfte forum/portal (nedlinux.nl) Er worden zoveel linux sites opgestart die gedoemd zijn te mislukken veel eindigen als vaporware of sites met 3 stukkies documentatie en zonder gebruikers. op nedlinux hebben we een hele berg gentoo gebruikers (meer als hier in het nl forum) een eigen wiki en portal site. deze loopt lekker, waarom? gewoon omdat de site zich niet op 1 doel richt. de meeste linux info is toch algemeen. een postfix installatie is op debian niet anders als op gentoo of fedora om maar wat te noemen.

----------

## yngwin

Ik zie ook weinig heil in weer een site/forum/portal/wiki/wat-dan-ook. Voor specifieke Gentoo problemen moeten mensen gewoon hier zijn, en voor iets algemenere Linux onderwerpen is er nedlinux.nl (forum en wiki).

----------

